# ? starter strips



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

I started a thread on making a tbh out of a hollow log on another subject. 
So now Ill move this question to where it belongs.

Ive cut my top bars and put grooves down the middle. Can somebody explain starter strips?

1) Are these something you buy? or do you make your own?

2) I have plastic foundation, can I cut 1" strips out of that?

3) How do I cement these in? With melted beeswax?

Thanx 
Joe


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Joe

You don't need starter strips, IMO. Just put wax in the grooves. Or cut little strips of wood about 1/2 inch long to fit in the grooves you cut and wax them in. Or forget the wax. Anything that will give them a guide is good.

But if you do want starter strips most people cut the strips from foundation and as you thought put it in with melted wax. I suppose you could cut them out of plastic. Seems pretty wild, you will have a classic gum hive with plastic starter strips!









One of the fun things about top bar hives is to spend as little money as possible with creative low tech ideas and watch what the girls do with it. I am sure you will have fun with it whatever you do.


----------



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

In keeping with the spirit of the top bar hive Im trying to use whatever is lieing around. I have ten sheets of plastic foundation I thought I could cut up.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

try it!


----------



## Ken Albright (Jun 11, 2005)

This is my first year with TBH, so judge accordingly...

I initially tried foundation starter strips in a grooved top bar. I jammed a finish nail down in the groove beside strip to hold it in place. When the bees were introduced some grabbed the strip, other bees hung from them, and they all came tumbling down, pulling the strip from the bar. I guess I would advise you to take extra care with attaching the starter strips to top bar. There will be a bit of weight on them before the bees attach to bar.

In my case, I compacted the wax into the groove, effectively making a wax line down the middle of the bar. Worked like a charm. My future plan is to melt the wax and pour it into the groove. I keep wishing for a small caulk gun that would extrude wax - or a hot glue gun with wax sticks. Hmmm.....

Good luck

Ken


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I keep wishing for a small caulk gun that would extrude wax

It's called a "wax tube fastener"

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=231

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=102

Look at item number 165


----------



## cityboy (May 14, 2004)

If you put the wax where you want it and touch a clean, heated up hot glue gun to it, the wax will melt to the wood. I used this technique this year and it worked well.


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

I used 1/8" strips of wood for the starter strips. So far, so good.
http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=6&PN=1


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

First year for me this year and I put 1/8" wood in a groove and waxed the 1/8" piece. Placed a swarm in it a week and a half ago. THey are drawing out foundation along the guide perfectly. It is a beatiful site!

Just need to get the glass viewing port installed before they expand to much. I have a board keeping them corraled for now.


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

I didn't wax the bars. I just glued the strips in the bars. They have completed 6 combs and are working on #7. Their combs are straight and right on center. Having the window to keep track has been wonderful. I can show up at the hive; rain, shine, night, day, and see how they are doing without disturbing them a bit. There are three small brace combs on one side and 1 on the other. While I was watching today, they were working on making one piece of brace comb. It was fun to watch.


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

Jon,
I was astounded with my TBH that they only brace with thin threads in very predictable places, easy to disconnect with my trusty TBH Brace Comb Disconnect Device (hack saw blade) slipped down the side, one or two frames at a time.

Galvodog,
There are a lot of different opinions on starter strips, no starter strips, grooves, and strips. Plactic starter strips..There's an idea!
It all works fine. 
Do what you want, or can, do. I like starter strips if you have any type foundation handy you can trim to size (essentially wedged in like the standard wedge top bars)...leave a small gap at the sides for a bee space, if you do more than an inch or two...
I find regardless what I can screw up, the bees can pretty much fix it or work around it.

RBAR


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I used 1/8 strips of wood and waxed them in..the other day I pulled a bar of brood out and about half way out of the hive the dadburn strip came unwaxed and fell into the hive  its nearly impossible to get it back in..i finally just gave up and place the comb back in there and put the bar back.i guess they will work it out..thats my last time for just waxing..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would GLUE wood anytime you intend to attach it to wood. I much prefer the triangular comb guides nailed, clinched and glued.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i just stapled (air gun) them this year and it was a mistake. ive been seeing some coming loose during inspections. the bees have been atatching at the sagging spots so ive had no failures so far but this minimalist will be gluing and stapling from now on.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I just make solid top bars. I use a table router to cut out the bevel and leave the shoulders intact. I cut top bars in 4 cuts, the cut to length, the rip and the two routing cuts. I figure without setup times involved (since I run 50 hives worth of lumber for each single operation) cutting the topbars takes me about 1-2 minutes max each.


----------

